# i would like help with SecondLIfe and Compz-Fuzion



## Alita (May 7, 2020)

I would like to know how I can install wobble, I believe you need to install compiz-fuzion.
But I can now know to put in the pkg as it is not found.

Also I would like second life or firestorm (alternative viewer to run second life) but I do not see any packages for that.


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 25, 2020)

There are no second life ports for freebsd or efforts to make one. 
Although, user "datapanic" said he was trying to get cool viewer to run on it at one point, but I am pretty sure that did not go anywhere. 

I don't think meshes would work anyways if it was ported.

As for the wobble, yo might try pulling it off github and building it from source?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2020)

Alita said:


> I would like to know how I can install wobble, I believe you need to install compiz-fuzion.


Handbook: 5.8. Installing Compiz Fusion


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 30, 2020)

Gonna be honest I had no idea it still existed in an easy to obtain form


----------

